# Bald Spots (Pictures included)



## CloudytheBudgie (Sep 10, 2021)

I don't why he has bald spots. He is not sick. He is definitely active and noisy (sings a lot) 
Can someone please help me? I'm worried. He is 10 months old. No sign of mites.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*You have every reason to be worried. Bald areas such as what your budgie is exhibiting is not normal.*
*Cloudy needs to be seen by an Avian Veterinarian for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.*

*Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future.*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*What are you feeding Cloudy? Is it the only budgie you have or do you have others?
Has he been plucking or over preening?
How rapidly did this condition develop? Did the feathers fall out over time or did they pretty much all come out around the same time?

Nutritional deficiencies will affect feather growth. There are also specific diseases which can cause loss of feathers. Again, you need to take the bird to an Avian Veterinarian.
Additionally, the keel bone of the budgie seems pretty prominent in that picture. 
What does Cloudy weigh?
Is he under-weight?
Has he ever had a well-birdie check up prior to the feather condition developing?*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

I’m sorry to hear that Cloudy is sick. FaeryBee have given you excellent advice and resources, and I agree with her completely. I hope you’re able to get him into an avian vet soon! Please keep us posted. 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Best wishes! 👋


----------

